
How Sam Walton Optimised Conversions in 1960s - shubhamjain
https://blipmetrics.com/blog/how-sam-walton-optimised-conversions-in-1960s/
======
Aloha
"In the end, Walmart won against Kmart and today is a $231B giant but as of
now, it has a smarter and more agile competitor - Amazon.com. Will Walmart
survive the shift to e-commerce? Only time will tell. Agility, being customer-
centric and continous refinements made Walmart a retail giant and it seems the
same philosophy made Amazon the champion of E-commerce."

Walmart will likely remain competitive for the future, because e-commerce will
never fully replace online shopping. Sometimes you need it right now, and
sometimes you just don't want to buy it online, you need the intangibles of
touching, feeling and seeing the object you wish to buy in person.

~~~
johannkaupen
This is probably the opinion every manager working at a traditional retailer
has. Well, the answer is same-day (or even faster) delivery, better curation
and presentation, new technologies such as VR and obviously also service such
as generous return policies. It is very unlikely that e-commerce takes away
100% of the market, but it's another questions how many percent you have to
take away from traditional retailers to destroy at least most of them.

